# The book version of an atom bomb, "Look" will blow up your mind



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

_Look for Our Mother and Our Father_ Gives Us New Perspective to Re-see Our Lives

Imagine you have spent your life in the middle of a dust storm, and the air finally clears. Suddenly you see that every step you thought was a step forward was actually a step backward, and you are not where you thought you were. Imagine you can clearly see things now that you had not even realized were distorted, because you were accustomed to the way everything looked in the middle of that cloud of dust&#8230;

Here is a sad tale of a culture that thought it was the most advanced, enlightened culture ever - but wasn't. The author takes a concrete look at our lifestyle, our values, our spirituality, and our beliefs and shows us that we are not where we think we are. Wouldn't you like to be able to see your life clearly, without clouds of dust blocking your view?

This book provides a new perspective that will allow people to re-evaluate their lives and re-think everything they think they know. Ignorance is easy, but our responsibility is to seek wisdom. For all those who feel disconnected, who wonder about the meaning of life, or who feel like there must be something more, this panoramic view of our culture will provide some interesting answers and a whole new way to see the big picture.

Many people examine one aspect of our society and find fault - our politics, our educational system, or our treatment of mental diseases (for example) - but no other book looks at the whole and shows how everything works together.

Here is your invitation to step outside of the dust storm, to see a view you never imagined. The author makes no claim to objectivity, but, as you'll see, a subjective view can offer great insight. So come along on a journey to look for our Mother and our Father&#8230;



Midwest Book Review gave it 5 stars and called it, "insightful and very spiritual reading, and very highly recommended."​

On sale now for $3.00 at Amazon.com or £2.22 at Amazon.co.uk​
www.lookforourmotherandourfather.com​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Ann,

I appreciate the information. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

By the way, there are currently two contests to win copies of this book:

Goodreads (ends January 9th): http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/7160-look-for-our-mother-and-our-father

LibraryThing (ends January 11th): http://www.librarything.com/er/giveaway/list# (scroll about 2/3 of the way down the page)


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

956 people entered the Goodreads contest to win a free copy of _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_, and 218 people entered the LibraryThing contest. Thanks to everyone for your support, and congratulations to the winners!

For more information, check out our website: http://www.lookforourmotherandourfather.com


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting, just picked this up!


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad to hear it! I'd be interested to know what you think, once you finish reading.


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

_Look for Our Mother and Our Father_ is available for only $3, at Amazon and other retailers. Remember, the ideas are radical: You have to read this one with an open mind. "It is a book liberals & conservatives; evolutionists & creationists; capitalists & socialists; war protestors & war supporters; tree huggers & developers; the criminal & the law-abiding; the rich & the poor; citizens of the U.S. & citizens of Europe; the hard-working & the lazy; scholars & dropouts; and philosophers, social scientists, & natural scientists all can disagree on." (used with permission)

For more information, visit our website: www.LookForOurMotherAndOurFather.com


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

If you want to read about a real H-bomb, you will be interested in my DH's story of his H-bomb year in the South Pacific. Praised by Henry Kissinger, Robert Parker (the novelist) and Senator Schumer, THE ATOMIC TIMES is nightmarish, hilarious, outrageous & has been compared to Catch 22.


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"Q. Do you know anyone else who agrees with you in your view?

"A. I don't know if anyone agrees with me in every detail, but, yes, I do know people who believe as I do. This is actually how I came to many of the ideas presented in the book - through conversations with people outside of our culture, who taught me a new way to look at life. Though the points presented in the book seem radical to people in our society, to others they are obvious; I haven't said anything these people don't know already." (used with permission)

From the Author Q & A on our website
http://lookforourmotherandourfather.com/Author-Q--and--A.php


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Q. What are some of the controversial ideas in your book?

A. For example, I dispute that education is good. We think education is about knowledge, and knowledge is power, but education is really about indoctrination. Another example of a non-conventional idea in the book is that I believe we are harming the people of Third-World countries when we give them aid. In reality, we are just trying to help ourselves, and our aid actually hurts the people in these countries, on multiple levels.

I also dispute that our culture is the most advanced that humankind has ever seen. Our belief that we are advanced is based on this type of logic: "We already know we are the most advanced civilization on the planet > Our civilization has science and technology, a constitution, and written language > Therefore, the most advanced civilizations have science and technology, a constitution, and written language > Since we have science and technology, a constitution, and written language, we are the most advanced civilization on the planet&#8230;" In other words, we have a "We're the most advanced because we have defined everything about our culture as 'the most advanced'" attitude. But a critical look at our civilization questions this belief. (used with permission)

From the Author Q & A on our website
http://lookforourmotherandourfather.com/Author-Q--and--A.php


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Q. In your book, you spend a lot of time talking about the natural world, and you say that "the universe is already and perpetually balanced." But you don't go into detail about how it is balanced or what you mean. How do you see balance?

A. I have to say that everyday I'm awed by the beauty of the Earth. Isn't it fantastic that there are animals who breathe air as we do but live in the ocean? Isn't it thrilling to see autumn leaves falling from the trees in a gust? Isn't it mind-boggling to consider the incredible variety of birds in the world? I am always seeing new ways to love this planet and to be thankful for its variety and infiniteness. Think about the animals who eat feces and dead animals. Without them, the world would be a giant trash can overrun with carcasses and poop. With them, we have balance. Think about all the different climates we have on the planet, and plants and animals suited to each. To me, that's balance. I love the fact that all the native peoples who lived here before Columbus were happy with where they lived and did not seek to take another group's land. Rather than looking longingly at what someone else had, they wanted to live on their land, because they belonged to it. That's balance, too. Night and day are balance, as are the seasons. Every blade of grass is balance, if you think about it, but here I've given some of the more obvious examples. (used with permission)

Read the Author Q&A, get more information, and read excerpts at _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_ website: http://LookForOurMotherAndOurFather.com


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"Notice how the modifier 'crude' is often used before the term 'stone tools' to describe indigenous people's tools, as in, 'People of this tribe, using crude stone tools, were able to fashion basic weapons for hunting,' or other, similar nonsense. This is approximately the same way people of our culture describe pre-historic man. They're assuming indigenous people wanted the same thing we want, that they wanted an efficient way to make something quickly, without any meaning behind the making of the item or its use (note how much waste our efficiency entails) but that they were just not evolved or advanced enough to get it. The thought never occurs to us that an indigenous person learned something in the making of that stone tool and in its use. We are so lazy and fond of doing things in the easiest way that it never crosses our minds that other peoples wouldn't want the same. Using 'crude' and other such terms is a value call, but people in our culture don't see that." - Current excerpt from _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_, used with permission.

http://www.lookforourmotherandourfather.com/Excerpts.php


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

THIS GIVEAWAY HAD ENDED

I am giving away free ebooks of Look for Our Mother and Our Father. You have to have an open mind when you read this book; it's very different. It is a criticism of our cultural beliefs. If you like to explore new ideas and ask, “what if?” this is a good book for you. Remember, “you can prove anything you want, but you can’t prove truth.”

The manuscript is in the format of forty-two essays, ranging in length from two pages to thirty-eight pages. You have to read them all to see how everything ties together.

If you'd like a copy, e-mail me at: [email protected], include an email address in your response, and I'll send you download information. After you finish the book, please consider writing a review.

This is an unlimited giveaway, and I'll post here when the offer ends.


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks to those who participated in the giveaway.


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"When today's children grow up, will they blame their parents for having polluted the air to an extent that it is frequently unhealthful to go outdoors? No, their children will not blame them, because they will have grown up in a culture which says we are always progressing, smog is an acceptable side-effect of progress, and having days in which it is unsafe for your children to go outside is an acceptable price to pay for our lifestyle. (Sadly, many children don't go outside anyway; why go outside, after all, when they can stay indoors and play video games?) Do we blame our forefathers for having built the railroads, which killed off millions of animals, destroyed their lifestyle, and destroyed much of our natural world? Or do we think we are fortunate for having inherited this 'progress'?"

- From "Ownership of Everything"
_Look for Our Mother and Our Father_
used with permission
http://LookForOurMotherAndOurFather.com


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"&#8230;If you want to realize that not all humans want to control their environments, look at how indigenous peoples lived in every diverse climate, from the coldest to the hottest and the wettest to the driest, all without re-designing anything. Obviously, those living in Alaska (for example) created houses which would allow them to live in the cold without freezing to death, but this isn't the same thing as controlling the environment." -From "Control," _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_, all rights reserved


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"There's no such thing as 'survival of the fittest,' unless you define everything that survives as 'the fittest,' in which case you have said nothing; you have just jumped aboard the perpetually spinning wheel which is the circularity of.. [our culture's] logic." - From the essay, "Science," _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_, all rights reserved

http://LookForOurMotherAndOurFather.com


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a nice review, check it out:
http://www.crystalswords.com/2011/05/look-for-our-mother-and-our-father.html


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

"This culture cannot exist without all of the problems. It would be impossible to cure the problems without _fundamental_ changes to the culture; put another way, it would be impossible to cure these problems and still have _this_ culture." - From "Wisdom," _Look for Our Mother and Our Father _, all rights reserved


----------



## Nada y Nadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Can you imagine the gall it took for our Revolutionary War heroes to tell Great Britain, "This land belongs to us; we are no longer your subjects" - while, at the same time, they were killing off the people the land actually belonged to and making them into subjects of their new tyranny? - From "Right Colonization" _Look for Our Mother and Our Father_, all rights reserved


----------

